# Art supply stores in state of Oaxaca



## sbacheld (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I just moved down to Zipolite, Oaxaca, Mexico and am wondering if anyone knows good stores in the area to buy art supplies (specifically paints). I have heard of one store in the city of Oaxaca, but am curious if there is one closer, like in Pochutla, Puerto Escondido, or Huatulco.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi there is an art supply store in Pochutla in el centro I do not know the name of it but its there. Not sure how to explain its location really, depending upon which way you enter el centro. It sits on the side facing the park and street vendor area. If you see Castillo Bar & Restaurante its sort of below that on the same side! Good Luck! Where are you at in Zipolite or Mazunte? Im just down the beach in Puerto Angel!


----------

